# Dad's WWII Scrapbook sees the light of day



## hawkeye2an (Jun 11, 2010)

My dad just rolled this out on me on a recent visit. He is "retired" in Arizona restoring aircraft for the Pima Air Museum. He just found his WWII scrapbook (he was a young teen during the war years) at the bottom of a box and gave it to me. The clips are all from local newspapers, The St Joe News-Press and Gazette or The Kansas City Star and Times (in those days there were morning AND evening papers). Thought I'd share a few of these with you and if you enjoy them I'll keep adding more from time to time.

First pic I would like any further info if it's out there as it was payed for by school children from my hometown of St Joseph, MO and I plan on building it in 1/48th.

The second clip I found interesting as I didn't realise we had 109s on display to the public as early as 1942-43.

The third has been on this forum before, but I hadn't seen any caption with it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2010)

That's fricken awesome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 11, 2010)

Great material Hawkeye!! Thank you for sharing sir.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 12, 2010)

Terriffic! Can't wait to see what else might be in the box.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2010)

Fantastic stuff Hawk ! Definitely like to see more. The second pic, with the '109, is interesting, as it seems to be a similar collection of aircraft posted elsewhere on the forum very recently, I think the pics in question being taken at la Guardia in that instance. looks like they were doing a tour of the 'States.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's the next batch.

Kaiser teamed with Howard Hughes and this plane became the "Spruce Goose"


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 12, 2010)

Next batch


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 12, 2010)

Excellent stuff, thank you for sharing.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2010)

That's quite a collection of clippings. Neat stuff!


----------



## skeeter (Jun 12, 2010)

Super archival post. The reason why I come here is to see the stuff you're not going to see anywhere else! Good job.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2010)

Again Hawk, very interesting material. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 13, 2010)

I like the third pic's caption. Just taking their bomb out for a 'ride'.

Also noticed how heavily retouched the last pic is.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2010)

Great pics and clippings!

I'm gonna say that Bf 109 'Emil' is probably ex-battle of Britain - many of them that were shot down intact were used as fund-raisers in Britain and the US.

Love the 'super-duper' P-38!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 13, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'm gonna say that Bf 109 'Emil' is probably ex-battle of Britain - many of them that were shot down intact were used as fund-raisers in Britain and the US.



Thanks for the info

Keep looking, I've ONLY got 60 or 70 more !!!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 13, 2010)

Next up


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2010)

Loving the JU-88


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> The second clip I found interesting as I didn't realise we had 109s on display to the public as early as 1942-43.
> 
> .



the Me109 in the same exhibition also on this board. Funny how those things cross

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/messerschmidt-109-raf-ae479-pics-24400.html

great clippings, keep them coming


----------



## magnu (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent stuff, keep them coming


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 14, 2010)

Snautzer01 said:


> the Me109 in the same exhibition also on this board. Funny how those things cross
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/messerschmidt-109-raf-ae479-pics-24400.html
> 
> great clippings, keep them coming



Thanks, that really helps flesh out the clipping.

As usual these GREAT forum members added a wealth of information on those photos as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2010)

Man, those are fantastic. You never know what lays in the bottom of boxes.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 14, 2010)

Found this:

Excerpted from: 
World War II Glider Pilots 
edited by Turner Publishing

The Bureau’s (US Army recruiting) publicity campaign coincided with the beginning of a combined war bond sales and military recruitment drive. The US Treasury Department and The Army Air Corp had planned the drive together. It was to begin in Washington, DC and then go on tour of the country. A military road show called the Air Cavalcade was to be the main attraction of the drive. The Cavalcade boasted the newest American fighters and bombers, a borrowed British Spitfire and a German Messerscmitt 109 fighter that had been captured in North Africa. The new P-39 and P-40 fighters were thought to be the stars of the show. 
At the last minute, the Air Corps decided to add a glider to the road show to capitalize on the national attention the show would draw. The Air Corps scrambled to find a plane to use and came up with a small 2 place Laister-Kaufman, a civilian sailplane. Staff Sergeant William T, Sampson II, a training student at the Elmira Flying School was suddenly pulled from training to fly in the show. 
Thanks to advanced publicity, 50,000 people crowded the observation stands at Washington’s National Airport to watch the Air Cavalcade arrive on June 28, 1942. First the big, powerful warplanes landed and taxied to parking positions along the end of the runway. Then there appeared in the empty sky an Army L-1A pulling the tiny glider piloted by Sergeant Sampson. Sampson cut loose from the L-1A and began a silent, graceful series of turns and banks in it’s descent. Sampson executed a skillful and perfect landing right beside the other planes, much to the delight of the enthusiastic crowd. The spectators made a beeline to Sampson’s glider ignoring the other planes. The Air Corps could not have asked for a better reception of it’s glider program. And it was a reception that was repeated throughout the country during the Cavalcade’s two-month tour.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 15, 2010)

More of same


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 15, 2010)

I like that flying magnet article. And here I thought that only aircraft carriers were bomb magnets.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 16, 2010)

Today's posts


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 16, 2010)

I know these pics have been seen a bunch of times before, but I found them fascinating in that they were not published until a YEAR after the fact.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 16, 2010)

Perfidy is another word for treachery. I had to look it up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2010)

Great stuff mate!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's another set


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice pic of a Wellington II with merlin 10 and rotol props


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2010)

I love the drawings!!!!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 18, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I love the drawings!!!!



Yeah, they look just slightly better than the ones I drew while daydreaming in school.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 18, 2010)

Really cool!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2010)

8)


----------



## Tomahawk101 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice scrapbook!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's today's


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2010)

The B-19 "Junior"!!??!!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> The B-19 "Junior"!!??!!



Yeah, NEVER heard of it being called by that name.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 19, 2010)

Today's entries

note: seamew called a seagull


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's Today's entries. Keep checking back, I still have about 50 to post.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2010)

That last shot is great!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2010)

That Soviet AA story - is that a recon Bf 110? I'm assuming that is a camera port under that fuselage?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 20, 2010)

I do believe it's a 110, but there are others that are more expert on German A/C. My specialty is the US stuff.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I agree its a 110 I've just never seem a port under the fuselage like that. I'm thinking its a camera post.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 20, 2010)

Had time for a second posting today.

The second pic is HEAVILY retouch or made up entirely, judging by the 'halo' around each man. Don't know why, it's nothing special.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 21, 2010)

Today's entries


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 22, 2010)

Today's Entries


----------



## seesul (Jun 22, 2010)

Whata stuff!
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 23, 2010)

Today's entries


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

Good stuff! I wonder if the last article is a referance to the Battle of the Bismarck Sea?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 23, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Good stuff! I wonder if the last article is a referance to the Battle of the Bismarck Sea?



The timing would be about right. I have been posting them in the order they are in the scrap book some have dates, but most don't. Wish dad would have included the dates on all, but he was only 11 when he started the book.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2010)

Great stuff, that's a fantastic collection.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

The Japanese plane going down is interesting...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. Keep checking back, I still have 30-40 more to post.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2010)

Good stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's TODAY'S posts


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Very cool thanks!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's TODAY'S posts


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 26, 2010)

TODAY'S post.

re: pic 2 - can't you just see 'em quaking in there boots over this TERROR !!! So bad it was replaced on the production line by it's BI-PLANE predecessor the REAL seagull.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent material Hawk!! Very interesting, I've not seen any of these before. Keep'em coming please.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. As for keeping them coming, I still have about another 25-30.


----------



## proton45 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, good read...very interesting tid-bits of "lost" history.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2010)

Great stuff....keep 'em coming!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 27, 2010)

Today's posts

Pic 1 - I can't tell what aircraft this is. Any help?

Pic 3 - I wasn't aware of ANY boat being sunk by a B-17. Propaganda?


----------



## ppopsie (Jun 27, 2010)

Wooden wing; wood has no fatigue time limit.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 28, 2010)

Today's posts


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 29, 2010)

Today's posts


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2010)

Excellent pics. So anybody have a guess on the contra-prop plane?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 30, 2010)

Today's posts

Pic 3 is interesting, with the old style helmets and the P-43s.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 30, 2010)

Had time for a second post today.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 1, 2010)

Today's posts.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2010)

More good stuff!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 1, 2010)

Wonderful pics.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Very interesting reading....


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the LAST of them, hope you all enjoyed them.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2010)

Great and thanks a ton for sharing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep. thanks for sharing.....some info on the Zero....

DI-108
A6M2, PO1c Tadayoshi Koga, Ryujo, 4th Fleet, 1st carrier, number eight aircraft. Koga's Zero received a single hit that severed a fuel line during the attack on Dutch Harbor on 4 June 1942. Knowing he could not return to the Ryujo, Koga and his two wing mates flew to the tiny island of Akutan, only a few miles west of Dutch Harbor in the Aleutian Islands, which had been identified by Japanese intelligence as an emergency landing ground. He attempted to land wheels-down on what appeared to be a level field, but was in fact a waterlogged bog. The fighter flipped immediately after touchdown, breaking Koga's neck. His wing mates observed the crash landing but elected to not destroy the downed aircraft, and returned to the Ryujo when Koga failed to appear from under the upside down aircraft.
Koga was well known in his unit as a rabid America-hater, so it is ironic that his crash landing in Alaska delivered a flyable Zero to the Americans. In fact, Commander Masatake Okumiya, an air staff officer during the Aleutians campaign, later wrote in his book Zero! : "I did not realize at the time how far-reaching an effect this seemingly trivial incident of losing to the enemy a single intact Zero could have. The unnoticed capture of the airplane . . . did much to hasten our final defeat. Although it lacked the drama of open combat, it was no less serious than the debacle of Midway." You will recall that the battle of Midway, where four Japanese aircraft carriers were sent to the bottom, occurred later the very same week Koga was shot down.
Adding injury to insult, Koga's Zero was spotted several weeks later, on 9 July 1942, by a USN PBY flying home at the end of a 16-hour mission, blown severely off course, and finally able to see some of the Aleutian Islands to correct their position. As they flew over Akutan, the airsick copilot went to the waist to vomit out of one of the observation bubbles. As he leaned out, he noticed he was puking on top of Koga's overturned aircraft. 

The American recovery party reached the nearly intact wreck a few days later. Koga's body was still inside, with his head and shoulders under water. The plane was recovered and repaired at NAS North Island, San Diego, California. There is considerable disagreement as to whether this ship had a horizontal yellow stripe on the fin and rudder. Some argue this is merely the "mud line" where the plane was upside down in the bog, but the dark line on the tail is not in line with the mud line on the front and center fuselage. On the other hand, the photos do not conclusively show a stripe in this location. It has also been argued that Koga was not an air commander and therefore would not have had tail stripes, but swapping flyable aircraft was common to ensure combat operations continued.

Reference :Yellowhammer decals


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, it's been an interesting thread. Thanks for making the effort!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 3, 2010)

You're welcome guys, thanks for the comments. It's fun to share this type of thing with knowledgable people. I can remember my brother and I looking at it when we were kids. The rest of the time it just sat in the bottom of a box. I had forgotten all about it until dad brought it to me on a resent visit.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you very much for sharing, it has been a delight and a pleasure to view your scans.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

That was awesome man, and thanks Wayne for posting that info.


----------

